# Need some input from some ems brothers and sisters



## tcaemt822 (Feb 10, 2009)

My company is looking into switching from type III ford E350's to medium duty ambulances, can anyone give me some pro's or con's if your company has a medium duty ambulance?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 11, 2009)

tcaemt822 said:


> My company is looking into switching from type III ford E350's to medium duty ambulances, can anyone give me some pro's or con's if your company has a medium duty ambulance?



So, I take it you are switching to a type I ambulance? What kind? There are really two kinds: The ones built on a pickup-type chassis and the ones built on a true "truck" chassis, like an International or a Freightliner. Both seem to be considered "medium duty."

We use type I rigs built on Ford F-350 Super Dutys. I rode for a while with a service that uses type III E-350s and I like the Type I much better. More power, better acceleration, much more leg room up front (I'm a pretty tall guy), better off-road capability, etc. So I'm definately a fan of pickup-type chassis type I rigs. 

If you are talking about the "truck" chassis ones, I can't help you much there. I've only been in one once, but I sure like the working room in the back!


----------



## reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

If it is built of the larger truck frames, then it is considered a Medium Duty (ie. Freightliner,GMC,International).

I think the medium duty trucks are the biggest waste of money any EMS agency can spend. There is no need for them, they are no better on maintance, cost more to maintain and cost more to fix, when wrecked.

If they do not like the Type III's, then tell them to go with a Type I unit.


----------



## MRE (Feb 12, 2009)

FYI

Type I:  Pickup based (F350, F450, etc) box may not be accessable from cab

Type II: Van/Chaircar type (smallest variety)

Type III: Van based with box (E350, E450, etc)  Most common, box accessable from cab

Type IV:  Medium duty truck based (International, Freightliner, GMC) (looks like a mini semi), largest variety, big, heavy and expensive


----------



## reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

W1IM said:


> FYI
> 
> Type I:  Pickup based (F350, F450, etc) box may not be accessable from cab
> 
> ...




Fixed it for you. There is no Type IV classification. It is classified as a Medium duty!


----------



## MRE (Feb 12, 2009)

reaper said:


> Fixed it for you. There is no Type IV classification. It is classified as a Medium duty!



Around here we have been using "type IV" for the medium duties.  I want to say my Brady EMT book list them as such, but I'm not sure.  Will check after work today.


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 12, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Around here we have been using "type IV" for the medium duties. I want to say my Brady EMT book list them as such, but I'm not sure. Will check after work today.


 
Not all van based boxes have a walkthrough.


----------



## reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

Brady will list it as medium duty. That is how the NTHSA classifies them.


----------



## emt9577 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Medium Duty*

Most of our fleet of 250 ambulances are type II's most with walkthrus.  We have about 40 type III's and about 8 type I's.  There are 7 Medium duties that we use only as MICU's.  Most of our people prefer the type II's, However some people, mainly the ones that come from a 911 background prefer the type I and III's.  Few like the meium duties because they are so big. Harder to control and manuever here in the city.  In the county the medium duties are ok, but there are still a few places they are hard to handle.


----------

